# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Solus 3D DLP/SLA for sale

## choptank

Included here is a very low use/low-hour Solus for sale with 2x build-plates and 2x resin vats PLUS an In-Focus IN8606HD projector. If this printer has 20 hours of printing on it, I'd be surprised...it was simply never used for it's intended purpose (printing jewelry for casting)

*Hoping to get $2200 (for it all)*, these items are located in NE Maryland if anyone local is interested.

I'll include domestic shipping at this price (UPS/Fed-Ex). 

Includes:
* InFocus IN8606HD Projector - Lamp is like new (these sell for $1000 alone)
* Solus Printer ($2399 without the projector)
* 2 Build Platform ($125)
* 2 Acrylic resin vats ($95 each)
* all cables HDMI/USB/Serial/AC(US)
* Extra Film (purchased from Solus) ($10/sheet)
* 1kg b9-cherry Resin ($149)
* Manual
* Several 100ml Syringes
* Resin Filter (Plastic with Stainless mesh)
* Domestic Shipping (UPS or FexEx)

Over $3500 if purchased new!

$2200 including domestic shipping.  Open to offers. Motivated as I have a lot of jewelry related equipment to move.

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg

PM for more information.

Cheers!

----------


## tonicman

Hello
 is this still available

----------

